# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Лукашенко не исключает освобождения "организаторов беспорядков" в Минске

## Mr_Vinni

*Президент Беларуси Александр Лукашенко считает возможным освобождение организаторов массовых беспорядков, которые прошли в декабре в Минске.*

"Уже всех освободили, кроме двоих, которые в авангарде шли. Освободим и тех, наверное. Нечего государственные деньги транжирить в тюрьме, проедать хлеб", - заявил Лукашенко, выступая в среду в Астане перед студентами и преподавателями Евразийского университета имени Гумилева.

Белорусская оппозиция 19 декабря 2010 года организовала в Минске несанкционированную акцию после завершения голосования на президентских выборах, победителем на которых стал действующий президент Александр Лукашенко. Участники беспорядков устроили погром в здании правительства и пытались прорваться в него. Власти задержали сотни участников акции, включая оппозиционных кандидатов в президенты, что решительно осудили Евросоюз и США. Они требуют освободить оппозиционеров.

По уголовному делу о массовых беспорядках проходят несколько десятков человек, в том числе несколько экс-кандидатов в президенты. Большую часть задержанных в ходе беспорядков 19 декабря 2010 года наказали в административном порядке.

Из трех уже осужденных экс-кандидатов в президенты Беларуси Андрей Санников приговорен к 5 годам лишения свободы, Владимира Некляева к двум годам лишения свободы с отсрочкой исполнения приговора на два года, Виталий Рымашевский к двум годам лишения свободы условно.

Районные суды Минска продолжают рассматривать дела экс-кандидатов в президенты Николая Статкевича и Дмитрия Усса.

----------


## vova230

Что, почувствовал, что жареным запахло? Прижали похоже конкретно.

----------


## Sanych

Меня в этом деле прикалывает по Уссу дело. На площадь не звал, после болезни чел. Он и выступал то поэтому вяло, и всегда говорил, что у него только одно требование ради которого он этим занимается. Внести изменения в конституцию о бессрочном правлении президента. Всё. Чё там его держать вообще в тюрьме??

----------


## vova230

1937 год приближается. Он виновен самим фактом что выступил против нынешнего.

----------


## АВИАТОР

"Освободил" Кажется,одному 6,другому 7 лет дали

----------

